

Adobe CTO on MacBook Air, HTML5: Flash Battery Problems a "False Argument" - ukdm
http://www.fastcompany.com/1700949/adobe-on-macbook-air-html5-flash-battery-problems-a-false-argument

======
brk
Why do we never see any comments from Adobe on why the OS X Flash Player sucks
such major ass?

And really, the CTO of Adobe is using online ads as part of his example? Who
gives a shit about Flash ads? That's one of the most annoying uses of Flash
ever, and has given rise to dozens of Flash-block style browser plugins.

I also rarely see concrete examples of highly valuable Flash apps (and there
are some out there). Instead it's always this vague allusion to scores of web
content, and the idea that Apple users are left weeping in the corner because
they can't see a Flash ad from pizza hut, or shoot a zombie in an online game.

While I have no inside info, at this point I'd wager a pretty significant sum
that all the whining in the world from Adobe isn't going to change Apple's
course on this. How about Adobe steps up and publicly agrees to either:

A) Announce that a Flash player that doesn't eat batteries like Oprah eats
bon-bons will be available for OS X in the next 2 months

    
    
      or  
    

B) Provide definitive proof that some mistake Apple made with OS X prevents
Adobe from releasing a well behaved Flash player.

In the mean time, I don't miss Flash on my iPhone, my iPad or my MBP. I've
never once said "shit, I need to view this site on my HTC Incredible or my PC
so I can bask in all the glorious Flash content".

~~~
wmf
Have you seen this one? <http://www.kaourantin.net/2010/02/core-
animation.html>

~~~
brk
No, I hadn't. Thanks for posting it.

